# Happy Birthday PaulCLawton



## PB Moderating Team (Jan 18, 2014)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-PaulCLawton (born 1984, Age: 30)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Galatians220 (Jan 18, 2014)

Happy birthday, Mr. Lawton. *Thirty is a good age. *


----------



## PaulCLawton (Jan 18, 2014)

Galatians220 said:


> Happy birthday, Mr. Lawton. *Thirty is a good age. *



Thanks! It's good to hear it's a "good age", I have to admit some vanity in being disappointed that I can no longer say I am in my twenties!


----------



## Berean (Jan 18, 2014)

Happy Birthday, brother!


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 18, 2014)

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Galatians220 (Jan 19, 2014)

PaulCLawton said:


> Galatians220 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy birthday, Mr. Lawton. *Thirty is a good age. *
> ...



Well, I turned 64 yesterday (I think there's an "age break" in this forum - or maybe a cyber ice floe -  - where birthday recognition no longer exists after a certain age) and I'll tell you, I'm perfectly happy with being that age now. It only gets better, _but only when you're walking in close step with the Lord!!!!_ No matter what befalls you in life, regardless of aches, pains, human desertions and rejections, disappointments, bereavements, etc. *It's all good. * He _cares _for us...


----------



## Berean (Jan 19, 2014)

Galatians220 said:


> I turned 64 yesterday



Happy belated 64th, Margaret, from someone who's climbing towards 66.


----------



## Galatians220 (Jan 19, 2014)

Thank you, Norm!


----------



## Berean (Jan 19, 2014)

Glad to see you back in circulation again.


----------

